# Turnips



## Helgen (Jan 1, 2015)

I have about an acre of turnips to pick, any suggestions for what I can do with them all?

Many thanks.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

This forum is for posting recipes ONLY. If you have a question, post on the "Cooking" forum.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Can we ask for recipes here, though? The OP has me wondering about turnip slaw.


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

I love mashed turnips. Just like making mashed potatoes. YOu can can them with the greens too.


----------



## Karriew/4gifts (Nov 27, 2006)

Pony said:


> Can we ask for recipes here, though? The OP has me wondering about turnip slaw.


 From the Moderator----

*IMPORTANT: PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING* 
The cookbook will be a *NON-DISCUSSION FORUM*. This means it is for the posting of your recipes only, but no discussion regarding them. If you wish to discuss a recipe here, please post your comments or questions to the Cooking Forum. Again, *this is for recipes only and any discussions, comments, or questions will be deleted*.

When you add a recipe to the cookbook, please be sure and put it under the correct category. If your not sure which category to list it under, just put it where it seems to be the most logical, or feel free to contact Angie or myself and we'll help you decide which category to post it under. 
__________________



This is what I understand----

This forum is just for completed recipes as if you were looking at a printed cookbook. 

Questions and discussions are for the "Cooking" forum. 

Hope this helps.


----------

